# The usual



## ThirtySixThousandAndTwo (Mar 12, 2015)

:|
Have a day

I tried.
I'm a doormat.
It doesn't matter any more.


Faraway in the distance we are all just tiny points of light.
Who can name them all, the tumbling multitudes?


----------



## Mia Clarkson (Apr 6, 2016)

hi and welcome to the forum!:grin2:


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Good Lord man, you sound depressed. 

Give out positive energy so that positive energy will return to you. Or get some Zoloft. 

It's a beautiful day. The sun is out. The birds are chirping. The lilies are growing out of the earth. 

It's a beautiful day. Go outside and do some deep breathing. It will send the doom and gloom away.

Have a wonderful day.

We are all points of light. From star dust we came.


----------

